# The NASCAR Resource Thread



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

After getting a couple of NASCAR T-birds in the mail from Ian I've been sort of inspired to start researching some NASCAR stuff. In the late 1990's I pretty much built NASCAR kits exclusively, Slixx had the decals, RNR had resin parts to update the cars and RM and AMT supplied the cars. With the advent of the Internet these resources have just exploded as have all of the resources in our hobby. But it seems to me that while the model companies haven't been as fast to update quality (non-snap) of their kits the cottage industries have been great about making things to update them. So here are a few links for you guys interested in NASCAR modeling.

Patto's Decals has what I consider to be the absolute best selection of all automotive decals out there. Just about every car from 1996 to the current schemes are available. Patto's and the Jayski resource site are all you need to do a subject from the last 10 years. 

http://members.optusnet.com.au/pattosplace/home.html

http://www.jayski.com

While Slixx no longer produces NASCAR decals they do still supply some resin bodies and high quality contingency decals for subjects in the last 10 years or so. The metallic effects with the Goodies grill works are great and the tire detailing is second to none.

http://www.slixx.com/

I came across Mike's site last week while researching Bill Elliott's record holding Thunderbird, looking for decals. What I found was a gold mine of decals, resin parts, outstanding and out of production donor kits going back 25 years, and at amazingly reasonable prices. Want to do Jeff Gordon's Baby Ruth Busch Grand National car from 1992? This is the place for everything. 

http://www.mikesdecals.com/index.php

Fred's Resin Workshop is another place for ASA and vintage circle track racers, stuff you may not be able to find anywhere else. I ordered a resin ASA Camaro from him a while ago to do a Mark Martin car and was pretty pleased with the body. He's on the more expensive side but some of his subjects just can't be found anywhere else. 

http://www.fredsresinworkshop.com/

Now I can vouch for the reputation of all of these places except Mike's, I haven't placed an order from them yet but I know people who have and the service is said to be really good. 

If you have a resource please list it here. Hopefully someone can pin this post so it will be easier to find for guys wanting to do the circle track cars.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Man Pete, I really like the Stixx.com page, I have a few thing in the Cart already there, A few books along with a few of the Funny car decals I really like, VERY NICE LINKS SITE INDEED, I will wait tell I have had a change to see everything on that page Before Checking out. 

I am still looking over the other page links to be able to say more about any of them right now, I only have one page where I get my nascar decals at really, That and Evil-Bay,...lol....and The only reason I may need to get any of them at all is The old ones in the kit where to old and Brittle to use to Complete the kit, or There where none at all in one of the kits I might have picked up someplace Or in a trade is all. 

This site has them when I need one or two I have found, Well most of them anyway, and kind of cheep as well, Gene (The Owner) will be happy to locate anything he doesn't have here if more is need I have found when asked if you cant find what your looking for.

I find that I can now Just modify older decals sheets my self I have and remove the yellowing from them or fix bad spots, then Re-Print them in most cases on water slide my self, but sometimes that NOT ENOUGHT AS WE ALL KNOW, I Only have about 40 Nascar kits or so in my collection right now, but I am fining them all the time here and there, I guess I had better start building some before I have TO MANY AS WELL...Anyway, Here is GMS Customs Web Site for my Contribution to the Nascar Addition search if anyone might wont to have a look that is, Hope it helps add to the thread Guys.

http://stores.gmscustoms.com/-strse-Waterslide-Decals/Categories.bok



Ian


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Here's one other site, Detail Master. This is a great site for all the protoetched and other details you could need do make a nice NASCAR model, like hood pins, hinges and other items. 

http://www.detailmaster.com/


----------

